# What's your favorite Thanksgiving Pie?



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My son needs 50 tallies for a school project. I hope you all can help him. Thanks in advance! :

Poll will close on or about Friday when his numbers are due.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

May not exactly be Thanksgiving, but apple.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

apple out of those choices...actually, probably apple out of any choices.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm kinda surprised that pumpkin isn't higher in the rankings. My favorite is actually an Apple/Cranberry pie and I only make them during the Holidays...but I voted for pumpkin. It's a Holiday comfort food for hubby, he loves it.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Count me in for Pumpkin pie!!! My next favorite would be apple pie with a side of Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Pumpkin is my all time favorite. But I wouldn't turn down Banana Cream or Chocolate.

Everyone else here loves Apple Pies. So, the rule is the first pie of the fall season at this house has to be apple.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Chocolate Cream Pie is my ALL time favorite..but I like most pies...I voted for Blueberry


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Voted pumpkin but if someone offered me a sweet potato pie, I sure would grab a fork and start pile driving away!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

APPLE APPLE APPLE!
Followed by Chocolate Cream with cooked filling not the instant stuff!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted pumpkin but if you set a pecan pie beside it I would be all over the pecan pie.


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

What? No choice for pecan pie? Last year, a friend made a very good compromise pie. It was an apple pie without the top crust with pumpkin filling over that. It was *very* good. Plus, it solved the problem of everyone saying they would like a small slice of each.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I voted for coconut cream...I have my Mother's recipe and it is delicious.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree with Oakley's Dad - pecan! Yummm . . . then pumpkin as second choice. Okay, who am I kidding - I'll take a slice of each!



Miss Happy said:


> I voted for coconut cream...I have my Mother's recipe and it is delicious.


Any chance you'd share the recipe? I love coconut cream pie - but not for Thanksgiving. Gotta have the traditional then!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

docinbird said:


> What? No choice for pecan pie? Last year, a friend made a very good compromise pie. It was an apple pie without the top crust with pumpkin filling over that. It was *very* good. Plus, it solved the problem of everyone saying they would like a small slice of each.


:hide: 
I didn't make the list. I think the Teacher and the kids made it.
:curtain:​


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Chocolate!
Pecan!
Okay, I'll vote for one on the list, but I don't really like those.


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

MMMMMM.....pie! I picked pumpkin, but it really ties with apple, and if pecan is there it wins hands down. Quite honestly, any sweet pie is my favorite!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't discriminate.. on Thanksgiving I have a piece of EVERY pie available. 


Though when I think of Thanksgiving I immediately think pumpkin pie.. so that's the one I chose.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

There was no choice for "other" so I voted pumpkin... but my REAL fave is choco chip pumpkin cheesecake!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it too late to add pecan pie? That's a standard at our house


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My favorite of all time including Thanksgiving, is strawberry/rhubarb. Not one of the choices, but my second favorite is pumpkin.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> I'm kinda surprised that pumpkin isn't higher in the rankings. My favorite is actually an Apple/Cranberry pie and I only make them during the Holidays...but I voted for pumpkin. It's a Holiday comfort food for hubby, he loves it.


 
I also voted pumpkin. But my favorite pie is also Craberry/Apple pie. I don't know anyone else except people in my family that make that pie. Must be us wonderful people from Maryland!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*O.K.-you have the "all of the above" vote missing. That would have been mine choice because pie--almost any pie--is my all time favorite dessert!! But with these choices, I have to go with pumpkin if we're talking about Thanksgiving. *


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I voted for pumpkin, but my real favorite is the cherry cranberry pie my grandma makes.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

None of the above. Mince meat with brandy sauce.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My hubby loves sour cream raisin! My SIL loves pecan. I LOVE a special pie my fave mexican restaurant makes it's Choc Mint and it is so creamy ... to die for!!!!

Thanksgiving = Pumpkin or apple.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I voted pumpkin but if you set a pecan pie beside it I would be all over the pecan pie.


Same here.
I love pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving, but I can't resist pecan.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

*Thank you* all - I'm using tally as given now since my son's homework is due tomorrow.

Winner is Pumpkin! Feel free to carry on! :


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

i love blueberry pie :--heart:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

:yuck: not a pie fan :yuck:

too sweet, too gooey....ugh.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Of course Pumpkin is winning!


----------

